

Places Where Women and Girls Can Learn to Code - lebdev
http://learntocodewith.me/posts/13-places-women-learn-code/

======
k2enemy
I think the list should include women's colleges. Many of them have great CS
programs, and by definition avoid the problem of being the only woman in a
class full of guys.

[http://cs.smith.edu](http://cs.smith.edu)

[http://www.wellesley.edu/cs](http://www.wellesley.edu/cs)

[https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/computerscience](https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/computerscience)

[http://cs.brynmawr.edu/content/](http://cs.brynmawr.edu/content/)

------
lhnz
I also recommend creating a nickname on Freenode (IRC) and an account on
Github. Both are fairly non-biased, genderless ways of meeting people
interested in technology and being around others learning to code.

This is what I would suggest to anyone interested in learning that doesn't
have some social event nearby that they can go to. It's what people did 10+
years ago when they were interested but isolated and presumably still works.

------
spking
My 9 year-old girl has really enjoyed YouthDigital.com's courses so far.
They're expensive, but extremely kid-friendly and practical (the Minecraft Mod
Design 1* course is especially fun).

*[http://www.youthdigital.com/mod-design-1.html](http://www.youthdigital.com/mod-design-1.html)

------
dang
All: Drive-by one-liners and shrill sarcasm are not helpful. Those of you
posting these are ruining this thread and, by extension, this site. You're not
contributing, you're venting. That is not what Hacker News is for, so please
stop.

If you can't comment in the spirit of what PG wrote here:

 _A comment should be written in the spirit of colleagues cooperating in good
faith to figure out the truth about something, not politicians trying to
ridicule and misrepresent the other side._ [1]

... then kindly don't post anything until you can. This holds regardless of
the position you're trying to bolster—which you're not bolstering at all, but
detracting from.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7445761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7445761)

------
louhike
It is a detail but the word "Amazing" was not in the original title and I
think it should not be here too. It just looks like linkbait and will annoy
most people.

~~~
dang
You're right. And the arbitrary number 13 should have been edited out, as
well, per the HN guidelines:

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we 'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

The submitted title ("13 Amazing Places Where Women and Girls Can Learn to
Code") kept the number and added a gratuitous adjective, which is a little
like missing a "Wrong Way" sign while driving down a one-way street.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
hueving
Ugh, it's stuff like this that perpetuates the idea that men and women have
different abilities to learn coding.

~~~
Cuuugi
It's more like a women's only gym. It's to avoid guys (who have a hard enough
time meeting girls).

------
gamesbrainiac
This will only serve to widen the rift between the two genders.

------
GordonS
Female-only developer camps?! How utterly patronising!

~~~
easytiger
Why can't they learn like the rest of us? Alone in our bedrooms

~~~
pjar83
Agree - what in the world is stopping women to learn all by themselves like
most of us did?

------
arzugula
Hooray another discriminatory organization that gives preference to
individuals based on attributes they are born with!

I'm sure the funders are also dumping money into "13 Amazing Places Where Men
and Boys can learn to be Nurses / Teachers / Homemakers"

~~~
CJefferson
Encouaraging men into teaching:

[http://colorlines.com/archives/2014/07/in_south_carolina_an_...](http://colorlines.com/archives/2014/07/in_south_carolina_an_effort_to_encourage_black_men_into_teaching.html)

Encouraging men into nursing:

[http://aamn.org/choosenursing.shtml](http://aamn.org/choosenursing.shtml)

That was 10 seconds of googling.

~~~
arzugula
Really nice work on the keyboard there...

Any chance you can google up the disparity in funding between the "women in
tech" vs. the "men in x" campaigns for me too?

~~~
dang
Please stop.

